# Which Cooler do i get!!!(urgent)



## funfex (Apr 2, 2013)

1)Deepcool ICEEDGE 400 XT
2)Noctua NH-U9B SE2 92mm SSO CPU Cooler
3)Cooler Master Hyper 412 Slim Cooler


I am Have a Coolermaster CMP350 Case (It's damn small i guess for a 212 Evo)
Asrock 990FX extreme3
AMD FX8350!!


My Current Idle temps around 40c
My Budget is 4-5k(Cheaper the better )


Also if som1 could help me with overclocking on the extreme3


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2013)

Get the Nouctua NH D14 if you an find one, else, gte the Noctua NH-U9B SE2.

NH d14 > NH-U9B SE2 > 412 > iceedge


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2013)

NH d14 is best within 5K


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2013)

the cabinet has 155 mm cpu cooler height limit .. so while purchasing any cooler do keep this in mind.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 5, 2013)

Get deepcool assassin in case in case noctua isn't available.

Get deepcool assassin in case in case noctua isn't available.


----------



## funfex (Apr 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> the cabinet has 155 mm cpu cooler height limit .. so while purchasing any cooler do keep this in mind.


Yup Thats y i specified those 3, donno if anything else thats better could fit.
If Any1 Knows were i can Get a HAF case for 2k  then maybe i can go for Noctua NH-U12P



harshilsharma63 said:


> Get deepcool assassin in case in case noctua isn't available.
> 
> Get deepcool assassin in case in case noctua isn't available.


Wont Fit in my PC 



Or Should i get Zalman CNPS9900MAX-R for 5k?????


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2013)

Noctua NH-C12P SE14 140mm SSO or Noctua NH-L12 120mm & 92mm SSO.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

Get the Deepcool Assassin if you unable to find the NOctua coolers.


----------



## funfex (Apr 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get the Deepcool Assassin if you unable to find the NOctua coolers.


Sorry Dude but thats 160mm, I need a Cooler Lower than 156mm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

funfex said:


> Sorry Dude but thats 160mm, I need a Cooler Lower than 156mm


Sorry, I didn't read your previous post.


----------



## funfex (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this any good??? "Sunbeamtech Core-Contact freezer"
???
Coz i Am goin 2 Purchase a Cooler On Thursday, Need a Final answer!!

"Sunbeamtech Core-Contact freezer" Extremely Cheap, would let me buy a HAF 912 or Source 210
Or Should i get 
Noctua NH-U9B SE2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2013)

funfex said:


> Is this any good??? "Sunbeamtech Core-Contact freezer"
> ???
> Coz i Am goin 2 Purchase a Cooler On Thursday, Need a Final answer!!
> 
> ...


It's a good cooler and it's performance is comparable to Hyper 210 Evo. What price are you getting it at?


----------



## funfex (Apr 7, 2013)

Sunbeam 1.6k
Noctua 3.2k


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 9, 2013)

CM Hyper 212 Evo
Corsair A70 

Check dimensions. And if you get the A70 buy a PWM fan along with it,to cut down on the noise from the non PWM fan that comes with it.


----------



## funfex (Apr 9, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> CM Hyper 212 Evo
> Corsair A70
> 
> Check dimensions. And if you get the A70 buy a PWM fan along with it,to cut down on the noise from the non PWM fan that comes with it.


Both about 160mm, I need below 155mm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2013)

funfex said:


> Both about 160mm, I need below 155mm


Check the CM TX4. 153 mm and costs 1800.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check the CM TX4. 153 mm and costs 1800.



are you talking about the CM Hyper T4 ?? There's no TX4 AFAIK.


----------



## funfex (Apr 10, 2013)

Mods can Close this Thread, Purchased a HAF912......D-14 Incoming


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where are you getting the d14 from and at what price?

Where are you getting the d14 from and at what price?


----------



## funfex (Apr 10, 2013)

Som1 gettin it for me From Singapore..... Donno Getting it for Free


----------



## Myth (Apr 10, 2013)

funfex said:


> Som1 gettin it for me From Singapore..... Donno Getting it for Free



lucky you ...
damn thing is out of stock in india.


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2013)

funfex said:


> Mods can Close this Thread, Purchased a HAF912......D-14 Incoming



Congrats and happy hunting err getting ( D14 for free ! )


----------

